# LA Composer Assistant Needed ASAP



## emilyweinstein

*LA Composer Assistant Needed ASAP *

Los Angeles based film composer is looking for a technical assistant with compositional aspirations to start immediately. 

*- MUST be proficient in Cubase and ProTools (Logic is NOT used)* 

- Musical versatility is necessary and must be evident on the reel 

- Live recording experience is preferred (bonus if the candidate has worked in a studio previously) 

- Must also be competent in the following: Vienna Ensemble Pro, Virtual Synths, Various Sample Libraries 

- Assistant will be expected to troubleshoot the above programs quickly and efficiently so the ability to problem solve creatively is necessary 

The job will predominantly entail working on commercials and video games. The position will also require a serious time commitment and schedule flexibility. 

Please email Emily with your resume and reel (SoundCloud link preferred) if you feel you fit the above qualifications. 

- [email protected]


----------



## JohnG

Hi Emily,

Great to have you looking for an assistant. Please post once, in one forum, not repeatedly in multiple forums.


----------



## Rctec

That's why she needs a good assistant, John


----------



## EastWest Lurker

She is not a Logic user, so by definition, she is unfit to work for


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Emily, you might want to contact the Berklee Alumni Center. They'll be able to circulate your position to credible candidates:

http://www.berklee.edu/berklee-center-in-los-angeles


----------



## Lex

Rctec @ Tue Apr 15 said:


> That's why she needs a good assistant, John



LOL!


----------



## AR

Hey Jay, still on Mac? what a shame.


----------

